# Bad cat books and calendars! Hillarious!



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I live in Vermont and while visiting the Stowe area yesterday I stepped in a couple of shops and a they both carried these books and calendars called Bad Cat. They are soooo funny. I had never heard of them before. I am going to have someone get them for me for christmas. 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... 4?v=glance


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, yeah, I have the book of that!  Too funny! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I wish they showed some of the pictures.


----------

